

Children with older fathers and grandfathers 'live longer' - delinquentme
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-18392873

======
tokenadult
Same story (from different site) discussed nine days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4112241>

I see that every news story and blog post from the past two weeks on this
issue appears mostly to be based on the study team's press release, with
perhaps a glance at the underlying paper in PNAS.

[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2012/06/05/1202092109.abst...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2012/06/05/1202092109.abstract)

The line "*This Direct Submission article had a prearranged editor" intrigues
me, as it suggests that this article didn't go through a normal process of
peer review. I'm also wondering how much this has been verified in an animal
model (a quick Google Scholar search suggests that the animal analog is far
from being an established conclusion in science). Check LISP hacker and Google
director of research Peter Norvig's online article "Warning Signs in
Experimental Design and Interpretation"

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

for some reasons to be cautious about this finding until it is replicated by
other researchers and analyzed by other study teams.

------
mithras
Doesn't evolution itself already imply this?

